# C++ Anwendung unter Linux auf einer 750-8206



## Wuppi (4 Mai 2015)

*I/O-Ports der WAGO SPS ansprechen mit C++ unter integriertem Linux?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte mit SPS bisher nicht allzu viel zu tun, daher brauche ich mal ein paar klärende Tipps von Leuten, die sich damit auskennen:

Ich habe hier eine WAGO 750-8206 mit ein paar angesteckten I/O-Modulen, die da wären: 750-530, 750-430 und 750-600. Bisher haben wir hier eine selbstgebaute Windows-Software, die die Ein- und Ausgänge über Modbus abfragt bzw. setzt, und dann sozusagen "nach oben hin" über ein eigenes Protokoll event-basiert Änderungen weitergibt.

Da zwischen der Windows-Software und der SPS durch das Polling eine Menge Traffic durch den Draht geht ist die Überlegung, die Funktionalität der Software auf die SPS selbst zu verlagern. Da die 750-8206 ein Linux mitbringt kam mir die Idee eine Software zu schreiben, die direkt auf der SPS läuft und Zustandsänderungen über TCP weitergibt, so dass man sich den Traffic spart.

Hierzu müsste ich nun herausfinden, OB und falls ja WIE ich die Zustände der einzelnen I/O's unter Linux abfragen bzw. setzen kann, und zwar am besten aus einem C++ Programm heraus. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da? Hat jemand so etwas vielleicht schon mal umgesetzt?

Das hier ist die genaue Linux-Version:
Linux PFC200-400D85 3.6.11-pfc200-01.01.07_01-rt30 #1 PREEMPT RT Mon Feb 24 08:19:08 UTC 2014 armv7l GNU/Linux

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (4 Mai 2015)

Hallo Wuppi,

zur Erstellung eigener Applikationen in C++ auf dem PFC200 solltest Du eine Email an den support@wago.com schreiben.
Bitte frage nach dem BSP(BoardSupportPackage) für den PFC200. Es gibt dazu verschiedene HowTo's und darunter auch, wie man aus einer C++ Applikation auf den KBus zugreift.


----------



## Wuppi (4 Mai 2015)

Danke, das werde ich machen! KBus ist auch schon mal ein gutes Stichwort, da werde ich mal ansetzen.


----------

